# GSD Puppy food in Los Angeles / Beverly hills



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,
I just got my pup like 10 days ago, his breeder recommended Kirkland's supreme puppy food. But evidently thats only sold at Costco. I dont have any costco's close to where I live. 

I was wondering if there are any brands you good people could please recommend that are sold at Wholefoods, or trader joe's or Ralphs or Smart and Final? :blush:

Thanks in advance.
:help:
Kaz.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you get a chance to see this yet --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...975-most-highly-recommended-puppy-food-s.html

Ultimately, I feed the best that I feel comfortable with nutritionally (keep the amount of corn to a minimum  ) AND afford.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

dogfoodadviser.com

Another place that you can check out.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't like DFA, those sites are based on the OPINION of the creator. DFA's creator being a human dentist with no education in any animal care or nutrition. The man knows nothing about the individual products, just looks at the ingredients list and then throws some "stars" on it. I personally feed what is rated on that site as a 2 star food, however it WORKS for my dogs. It's also EU certified, has no GMO ingredients and has NEVER been recalled. Not too many of his 3-5 star foods can say that. I guess what I'm saying is, don't take it for more than a grain of salt. Do your own research on the company and the food, regardless of what "star" rating it has and feed what works and what you're comfortable with.

To the OP question, a budget price would help in directing you towards a dog food. Some people can only afford something like Kirkland (which runs like $25 for 40lb) while some people are willing to dish out the $60-$90 for 28lb that Orijen runs. (Here it's $80+ but I've heard of people getting it in the $60 range, still expensive IMO) So as you can see, prices of dog food vary quite a bit. So what are you willing to pay?


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello folks,
thank you for the advise! :hug:


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Kaz said:


> Hello folks,
> thank you for the advise! :hug:


See which Diamond Products are made in the California facility. The Costco food and Diamond Naturals are dead ringers for each other and made by Diamond, so Diamond Naturals might be a good choice. California has tough pet food production rules, so the foods out of that facility might be good. The 26/16 Chicken & Rice food is All Life Stages.

Safe bet the California market is served by that plant.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Menards carries both Diamond and Nutro.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

I live near 3rd and La brea in Los Angeles, so lately, my task has been to haunt the dog food shelves at the local grocery stores.

I have visited the smart and final on Wilshire, the ralphs at wilshire and the one at 3rd and la brea, the wholefoods at 3rd and fairfax, and I literally laugh at the quality of the junk they sell there. The food is mostly from big name brands with bad quality, with corn and "meal" as the primary ingredients!

After my car got totalled last year, I decided not to buy another, environment friendly way of living, I bike and take the train to work. I am at a loss as to what to get my dog for his staple food. 

Costco is in Glendale, and I am not a costco member. Amazon shipping times are atrocious, like a month, and I just have like 12 lbs of food left.

Manfred is projected to finish 20 lbs of food in this month, possibly 30 lbs as he grows older. 

If anyone can please suggest a local place where I can buy good quality food, like Diamond natural then I would be very grateful.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

google the food you want. a site map should appear.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Kaz said:


> If anyone can please suggest a local place where I can buy good quality food, like Diamond natural then I would be very grateful.


You can go here - Pet Nutrition Retailers for Diamond Pet Foods to find a dealer nearest you.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com

Reasonable prices, I always receive my orders in less than a week, and huge selection


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

You might also want to try doggiefood.com. They deliver right to your door, prices are better than in stores, and as long as you spend $49, it is free shipping!


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

try petco


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

jprice103 said:


> You might also want to try doggiefood.com. They deliver right to your door, prices are better than in stores, and as long as you spend $49, it is free shipping!


I am using them now and am very happy!


----------

